# Problem Bear...Not Now (Graphic Pics)



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

Pegg:

Do you need to get a depredation permit for that?


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

No. We can legally shoot them if they are in our hives...the DEC does take the bear however.


----------



## Rogershoney (May 26, 2009)

Bears can be a major nuisance; I am impressed that NY State allows the permanent removal of bears. 
In other states such as Florida beekeepers aren’t so lucky, the state takes the view that the Bee’s and the hive are non native and instead of removing problem bears the bee farmers have to take the loss with no effective way of dealing with the bears.
Electric fence and hives on stilts/Poles are not effective. 
When the DRN comes and picks up the bear I would be sure to let them know how nice it is to have a state natural resource program that is operated with logic.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

peggjam said:


> No. We can legally shoot them if they are in our hives...


I'll bet it depends on the particular Ranger.


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*Depredation permit*

In California dep. permits are available for problem bears but you have to be diligent about maintaining a hot fence. If they persist in breaking in you get permission, but also surrender the kill. Lots of the problem bears in Cal have been relocated from parks.


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

sqkcrk said:


> I'll bet it depends on the particular Ranger.


 
Mark

No, it dosen't. The trick is to catch them in the act, which is no small feat...but prefectly legal to kill them. I reported it, and i'm not in the steel bracelets yet....


----------



## akbees (Jul 13, 2009)

At first I thought it was a young bear, the juveniles here will take garbage right out from under your nose. We use firecrackers right at them. They just have to learn. 

I wouldn't want to shoot one in my yard mostly because I wouldn't want to clean it. They don't taste very good after they've been out for awhile. People don't worry much about black bear here. It's rare for people to kill them here despite the fact that almost as thick as rats sometimes until the salmon come in. 

The browns are another matter, I wouldn't want to mess with a brown bear. 
Hotwire usually solves this easily. Bacon on hotwire. One little lick.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

peggjam said:


> Mark
> 
> No, it dosen't. The trick is to catch them in the act, which is no small feat...but prefectly legal to kill them. I reported it, and i'm not in the steel bracelets yet....


So, does DEC have to see the evidence of distruction? Does the bear have to have a box in it's grasp? What constitutes catching them in the act?

Advice that I have gotten in the past is to do away w/ the bear and keep quiet about it. DEC has been less than cooperative w/ beekeepers in the past. Maybe things have changed.


----------



## jeff123fish (Jul 3, 2007)

Nice bear too bad it wasn't in season. What does Dep do with the bear?


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

They took it and dumped it in a landfill....

Mark

I have 3 years worth of complaints to dec about bears, they don't want to hear from me anymore. You have to catch them in the act of destroying your hives, they need to drop within a few yards of the bees(this one was about 45-50 yards from the closest hive). I don't have to worry anymore about this one anyway.


----------



## G3farms (Jun 13, 2009)

S............shoot
S............shovel
S............shut up

Too bad they took it to the land fill, would have made a nice rug, and some bear hair jigs for fishing.

If they have to be so close to the hive to be shot then just shoot him and move a hive a little closer.

I bet that was a handful trying to hold a light and shoot off hand all at the same time, good going.

G3


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

Great job! The real shame is the waste of all that great tasting meat. My dad was at bear camp( hound training season) in northern WI last weekend and made the mistake of leaving his bear bait in the back of his new toyota. He was woken with a loud ruckus outside to find two bears fighting over who gets the meal first and trying to get in the back of the truck at the same time. Needless to say he now needs a new paint job on that new truck. Scratches everywhere! The hounds(10+) were tied 50 yds. away.


----------



## justin (Jun 16, 2007)

here any meat confiscated by fish and game goes to a professional butcher and then to the foodbank. that is of coarse if youve gutted it pretty quickly after shooting it.


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

"I bet that was a handful trying to hold a light and shoot off hand all at the same time, good going."

You betcha....pure luck was all it was. This was a scoped rifle also, but once I picked his eyes up in the scope I was all set.


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

justin said:


> here any meat confiscated by fish and game goes to a professional butcher and then to the foodbank. that is of coarse if youve gutted it pretty quickly after shooting it.


 
I thought they did that here as well, which I found out they don't do yesterday...that sucked.


----------



## NY_BLUES (May 14, 2009)

Usually just get data from them, age, weight, sex and location of the bear, then who knows, prolly bury them


----------

